# Online Petition fuer eine 24" UCI-Kategorie



## la bourde (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ein Mitglieder von EspaceTrial, engagiert sich stark, damit eine 24" Kategorie in UCI-Wettkämpfe existiert.

HIER KLICKEN

Bitte die erste Checkbox einkreuzen.
Die zweite Checkbox bitte NICHT einkreuzen (oder ihr kriegt Spam ).

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## la bourde (9. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr kein Interesse für 24" in UCI Wettkämpfe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (9. Januar 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Habt ihr kein Interesse für 24" in UCI Wettkämpfe ?



Ist das dann ein Street-Wettkampf? Gibt's Bonus-Punkte für Manuals? 

Wenn das "normales" Trial mit dem 24" werden soll, verstehe ich den Sinn nicht. Kann 24" irgendetwas besser als ein 20" oder ein 26"? IMHO bekommt man von beiden Kategorien nur die Nachteile.

Der Vorteil von 24" ist doch, dass man nicht nur reines Trial fahren kann, sondern auch Street, Rampe usw. (zumindest mit meinem Setup).

Nicht, dass ich was dagegen hätte. Hab mal unterzeichnet.


----------



## la bourde (9. Januar 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Ist das dann ein Street-Wettkampf? Gibt's Bonus-Punkte für Manuals?
> 
> Wenn das "normales" Trial mit dem 24" werden soll, verstehe ich den Sinn nicht. Kann 24" irgendetwas besser als ein 20" oder ein 26"? IMHO bekommt man von beiden Kategorien nur die Nachteile.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank.

Es wäre das "normales" Trial, aber mit 24".
Es gibt Vorteile und Nachteile, 24" Laufräder zu benutzen.
Marc Vinco benutzt zum Beispiel 24" zu Zeit ...
Und ich glaube, er hat Ahnung von Trial 

Selbst bin ich nicht wirklich überzeugt, da ich sowieso 24" in MTB hasse.
Aber ich bin auch nie mit 24" Räder normales Trial gefahren...
Und ich glaube, dass so eine Petition nur Positiv sein kann.
Es zeigt wenigstens an UCI, dass die Trial Riders immer mehr motiviert sind, und dass sie reagieren sollen.


----------



## TRAILER (9. Januar 2010)

das wird zuviel. 
könnte mir das vorstellen wenn 20 24 26 zoll zusammen gewertet wird aber einzeln ist das gerade im elite bereich nur verwirrend.


----------



## ecols (9. Januar 2010)

ich wäre auch eher für eine Aufhebung der Radrößenbeschränkung.. wenn jemand mit dem 29er fahren will, soll er!


----------



## kamo-i (9. Januar 2010)

Die letzten beiden Aussagen halte ich auch sinnvoller als 24 noch einzeln dazuzunehmen...


----------



## siede. (9. Januar 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> ich wäre auch eher für eine aufhebung der radrößenbeschränkung.. Wenn jemand mit dem 29er fahren will, soll er!



+1


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Januar 2010)

noch ne weitere klasse? wie wärs mit noch mehr regeln, damit außenstehende noch weniger checken und der trialsport noch undurchsichtiger wird und dann gar keine zuschauer mehr kommen.....neenee, für mich sinnlos.


----------



## AcaPulco (9. Januar 2010)

Besonders wer soll den aufm WorldCup in 24" antreten? Vinco alleine?! Macht nur alles komplizierter. 
Vlt. wird 24" ja noch mehr, aber im moment halte ichs mehr für nen Trend, da das ganze ge24"e eh bloss streetzeug is. [/vorurteile]


----------



## la bourde (9. Januar 2010)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Besonders wer soll den aufm WorldCup in 24" antreten? Caisso alleine?! Macht nur alles komplizierter.
> Vlt. wird 24" ja noch mehr, aber im moment halte ichs mehr für nen Trend, da das ganze ge24"e eh bloss streetzeug is. [/vorurteile]



Ich weiss auch nicht.

Ich merke nur flogendes:
BT hatte ein 24" fuer natural, das Cigüena:





TMS hat das Evo 3 in 24":




Juanda de la Peña wird sein Kabra 24" produzieren.
http://www.tribalzine.com/?Juanda-de-la-Pena-sur-le-Kabra-24&calendrier_mois=1&calendrier_annee=2011
Und wie gesagt, Vinco faehrt drauf:
http://www.passiontrial.org/component/content/article/109-marco-fait-son-chaud.html

Und wer hat gemeint, dass 26" oder 20" Laufräder besser sein sollte ?
Vlt. war es vor ein paar Jahre. Und jetzt nicht mehr ? 

Damals gab es Gänge, einen Sattel, und die Geometrie ...
Wie viel Bikes hatten 375mm oder weniger (BT Ninja mit 365 !!!) Kettenstrebe ?
Und jetzt ?

Noch was: Jetzt gibt es 29" un 27.5" in XC und 29" DH (Intense zB).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (9. Januar 2010)

ich denke nicht das das sinnvoll ist eine neue Klasse damit zu kreieren. Denn selbst die 26" Klasse ist komplett verschwunden in den Regionalmeisterschaften. 
Warum wohl genau es liegt an den Stzarterzahlen. Es lohnt definitiv nicht einen Wettbewerb für 10? max 25? Fahrer zu organisieren. Soviel waren es nämlich bei den letzten 26" Wettbewerben... 
Also relativ sinnlos. Und ich denke der UCI geht so eine Onlinepetition am Arsch vorbei. Die haben immer schon ihr Süppchen so gekocht wie sie es wollten. 
Das meine persönliche Meinung und ich habe oft mit meinen "Riechern" recht gehabt, aber ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Trial ist geil egal mit welchem Rad. Vor und Nachteile haben alle egal welche. Ich bin immer zweigleisig gefahren. Samstags 20" Sonntags 26" oder umgekehrt halt so wie grade die Wettbewerbe waren.


----------



## MisterLimelight (9. Januar 2010)

> Ich bin immer zweigleisig gefahren. Samstags 20" Sonntags 26" oder umgekehrt


hatte ja auch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass Du nie aufsteigen musstest da Du ja in der Gesamtwertung nie unter den ersten 3 warst ;-)

Zum Thema: Ich seh auch keinen Grund einer 24"-Klasse. 24er will man doch fahren wegen dem flow und der trickse ... die Käufer von 24er Bikes wollen als letztes Wettkämpfe fahren. Aktuell ist die Produktpalette so groß weil alle was vom macaskill-kuchen abhaben wollen.

Sollte es diese Klasse geben werden sich die Teilnehmer am Worldcup nicht mehr auf 2 Klassen aufteilen sondern auf 3. Somit könnten dann 30 statt bisher 20 Fahrer damit werben in den Worldcup-Top10 zu sein.

Neben der UCI gibt´s ja auch noch Biketrial, vielleicht sind die verzweifelt genug darauf einzugehen ;-)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Januar 2010)

wenn schon 24" wettkämpfe, dann doch eher style sachen, bzw. so bmx/skate mäßig.
aber wer soll das ausrichten und bewerten. und somit stehen wir direkt am anfang schon wieder am ende.


----------



## MaxTTH (10. Januar 2010)

Leider muss ich dabei den Kritikern Recht geben. Zumindest in Deutschland bekommt man schon im 26" keine Leute zusammen. Mein letzter Kenntnisstand ist, das die 26" DM kurz sogar kurz vorm ausfallen ist. Was würde das für unseren Sport bedeuten? International kann ich das nicht bewerten, ich denke aber nicht das Vinco nochmal zurück kommt. Ich denke auch dass das der Macaskill Hype ist. Ich habe noch keinen 24" auf einer regionalen Veranstaltung gesehen .. Ich denke da ist auch einfach das Interesse nicht da.
Trozdem zeigt das, dass die Trialer was bewegen wollen - also nur gut 
Viele Grüße
Max
__________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## trialelmi (11. Januar 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> hatte ja auch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass Du nie aufsteigen musstest da Du ja in der Gesamtwertung nie unter den ersten 3 warst ;-)


hallo björn
ich will nicht klug********n aber richtigstellen, aber ich bin mit dem 20" sowie mit dem MTB in 4 verschiedenen Klassen gefahren. beim 20" sogar 3 klassen ohne wertung, und grade deswegen bin ich auch oft unter den ersten drei gewesen. nur nicht in der eliteklasse, wo ich auch niemals hingehöre. zu meinen guten zeiten war bei 7 paletten schluss. ich war auch nie ein hinterradspringer genauso wie joachim will, aber damals waren auch andere sachen gefragt. ich will nnicht protzen, aber nicht umsonst stehen bei mir an die 150 pokale rum, die ich natürlich nicht für einen der ersten plätze bekommen habe  laut deiner meinung. so happy trial noch. btw ich fahre immer noch.
und mein trainingsgelände für den eigenen garten ist immer noch geil. habe vor 5 monaten grade erst 5 tonnen grauwacke bringen lassen. 

so nu wieder back zum topic.


----------

